# microsoft access to installed win8



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

when you install win8, you are required to use an email address to log on. You also have to use the emails password. When I installed the preview version, I used my hotmail account for my login. 

The other day I was on a linux computer and rename my hotmail address to an outlook.com address. The renaming process will immediately delete the hotmail address/account. Completely forgot about using it for win8. However when I started my win8 computer, I immediately noticed my new outlook.com address was already visible on the win8 login screen.

I am now wondering how much access microsoft has to my computer. Whats the word?


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well considering that Windows 8 is supposed to have "Cloud" based support and storage for your online identity, yeah when you change your email it will automatically be updated. Cause if you read the outlook.com information carefully, your account was upgraded to the outlook address. Meaning that the Hotmail account was not actually deleted but migrated to Outlook. There is a difference. So yes, your PC can easily show the changes at the login screen for such a small detail cause all it is is changing [email protected] to [email protected]. Not hard to change a domain.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just read the following that win8 will be calling home every time you install something.



> Security researcher and blogger Nadim Kobeissi has uncovered evidence that Windows 8 doesn’t just keep a local log of installed programs — it phones home to tell Microsoft every time you install an application.


again, I wonder how much more access microsoft has to my computer through win8. It seems they are keeping a leash and a database on how you use their new operating system. 

Windows 8 phones home, tells Microsoft every time you install a program | ExtremeTech


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

You do not need to logon with an eMail address. You can logon locally instead.

Move the mouse to the lower right and select settings
In the bottom right select Change PC settings.
Here you can switch to a local account.



> "when you install win8, you are required to use an email address to log on. "
> 
> 
> > Local logon can also be selected during installation.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

but can you do a local account when you install???


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes you can. Unfortunately, Microsoft put the selection, in small letters, near the bottom of the screen.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Lead3 said:


> Yes you can. Unfortunately, Microsoft put the selection, in small letters, near the bottom of the screen.


I dont remember the small letters at the bottom of the screen when I installed the preview copy a couple of months ago. But then I could have missed them too for whatever reason. I will check for it the next time I install it.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

It is on the page titled* Sign into your PC*
This is where you put in you email address.
The very last line item is

*Sign in without a Microsoft account*
You select this item instead of entering an email address and selecting next.


----------

